# Rpcrt4.dll



## Toyman (Mar 24, 2001)

I have been having problems with RPCRT4.DLL in Windows ME. And it is starting to get worse. I replaced it with what I rthought was the same one but it wa s a different size. The one I need is 340 KB.

I have searched and searched and am hoping someone can point me to this much needed dll.

I replaced it with one 198 KB and obvisously it isn't the same one.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Toyman


----------



## flyeater (Dec 27, 2000)

When does this happen? Please be specific.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Toyman
Go to this site, when there click on Dll Search on top line, click begin search and place the dll in the box. You will find the one you require there.
http://www.drd.dyndns.org/index2.html

Download and replace the one in C:\Windows\System

Let us know if that solves your problem.

Dave


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

What are the problems you are having with this file ?

I have found the file you ask for but it does not appear to be a win ME file

This is a link to the file, which will be about 340k when unpacked - so it probably is the file you refer to

Make sure it is the right file before installing it

http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?rpcrt4

steam

oops looks like Dave's got you sorted


----------



## Toyman (Mar 24, 2001)

ok, here's what I ended up doing. First off i got the error when i went to start >run >msinfo32 and after help and support popped up I would get the error Hellpctr has caused an error in RPCTR4.DLL Helpctr will now close. THEN i was getting it in Kazaa and as long as i didn't click close i could still use Kazaa.

SO.... First i went to my D drive and moved the rpcrt4 over to the desktop and down loaded "A" rpcrt4.dll BUT i was about 309 KB (the original is 340).......... and being the impatient person i am i removed the dll completely and reloaded win ME ( i tried reloading win ME with the file in there and still had the same problem.

NOW after reloading win ME it replaced the RPCRT4.dll (340 KB) but i still get the error in help center.........but not kazaa......

When I had the smaller RPCRT4.dll in there it was giving me other errors that must have been linked to that file (which was worse than what it is now.......

sorry for being long winded.......

What I am learning from all this is DLL's are linked to other dll's and if one of them is corrupt (and you may not be able to tell which one from the errors) then you are in for some problems with the way windows operates (i'm quite sure others knew this LOL)

I just wonder if this has anything to do with my internet explorer not being able to open in a new window (it just freezes)

So I think i have come to the conclusion that I must have a corrupt dll......other than rpcrt4 in there and just don't know which one.........

I think......



toyman


----------



## Toyman (Mar 24, 2001)

quick update...........


I JUST got the erro that kazaa caused an error in rpcrt4.dll. kazaa will now close..........

it can't be rpcrt that is corrupt because i just replaced it by reloading windows...............

i wonder which of the other dll's is corrupt?


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

*edit* I dont know why I posted this when I knew you had ME - maybe because it's past 2am and time I went to bed - anyway please ignore it unless you can adapt it for ME

The following usually corrects the New Window issue in Win 98/IE 6.0:

Go to Start/run, and type SFC. 
Choose 'Extract One File From Installation Disk'. 
Type oleaut32.dll, not worrying about its location. Then, click Start.

Next to 'Restore From', type in or browse for the files location, which is probably in the Win98 folder of your installation CD-ROM (typically D:\Win98), or in your Windows\Options\Cabs folder, as the case may be.

Then, next to 'Save File In', enter C:\Windows\System, and click OK. System File Checker looks for the file, saves it as you requested, and then tells you that 'the file has been successfully extracted'.

Reboot, and tell us whether that solves your problem. 
It should.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

If you've updated IE at some point - do you have the "Windows Update Setup Files" directory still? If so try reinstalling your newer version of IE from there (overinstalling often messes up IE). If you have reinstalled it - try the repair tool.

In most versions of the IE download there will be a rpcrt4.dll file somewhere in the downloaded cabs. (often the dcom95 one) and you could use SFC to extract from there if you chose to.


----------



## Toyman (Mar 24, 2001)

windows cannot find SFC it says i must have typed it wrong.

is that only for windows 98?

I have win ME.

yes i did update IE and that PROBABLY is WHEN the problems started.

is there another way to get to SFC?

thanks


----------



## Toyman (Mar 24, 2001)

now i am getting two more errors....... i did a search of my c & d drives and when i clicked on SFC in D:\WINNT\SYSTEM32 one said D:\WINNT\SYSTEM32 A device attached to the system is not functioning and the other said The SFCFILES.DLL file is linked to missing export NTDLL:RtlGetVersion.

Could that be cause I tried to open SFC from the D drive (win 2000) and I am opening it from Win ME on the C drive?

ALSO i do not see any SFC in the search in the C drive.

I do have a SFC.DLL in C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM........could that be corrupt?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Toyman
SFC is now a subset of SFP and the extract function can be accessed via: Start\run and type in MSconfig once there you will see the extract button. Try Steam's proposed fix first. If not then we must look at what affect Kazaa and other spyware may be having on your system.

Dave

PS: DO NOT use Win2000 SFC on WinME. You could cause all kinds of problems.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

whoops - getting too used to 98 only boards


----------



## Toyman (Mar 24, 2001)

"Try Steam's proposed fix first"

OK.......you have no idea how happy I am........THANK YOU.....

First I had to go to my D drive and cut the oleaut32.dll out and paste it on that desktop (just in case) because it's a windows file and i couldn't remove it from the systems folder while in use while in ME.......

Then I came back and on memory (i thought i would be able to reopen helponthe.net for directions) I went back to msconfig extract oleaut32.dll E:\win98 save to C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM and PRESTO.............

I have checked help center once and kazaa once and am not getting the errors AND it fixed the IE problem of not being able to open links in a new window...........


Thanks davey7549, IMM, steamwiz and flyeater for your quick responses............ and ultimately my solution.

So was it the oleaut32.dll that was causing the IE not opening new windows? and if it happens again the fix would be the same?


----------



## Toyman (Mar 24, 2001)

One more thing......... I got so excited that you guys fixed it I forgot to say what I think may have contributed or caused to the problem.......

I was using SMASHER......... popup killer............

could that have caused all this?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Toyman
Yes the Oleaut32.dll mismatch is usually the problem for Windows not opening off IE. Sometimes it just needs to be registered and other times replaced. Did the popup stopper program cause this? Possibly but all is well now so we will leave it at that.

Dave


----------



## amnesia2 (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by steamwiz:_
> *edit I dont know why I posted this when I knew you had ME - maybe because it's past 2am and time I went to bed - anyway please ignore it unless you can adapt it for ME
> 
> The following usually corrects the New Window issue in Win 98/IE 6.0:
> ...


i had the same problem - and this fixed mine - thanks!!!

what is this file that i replaced? how would have it got damaged and how does it affect rpcrt4.dll ?

thanks again - was getting a bit worried!!!

cheers


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

KAAZA is known to have SPYWARE in it. I would un-install it and if you must, install KAAZA LITE. They say it is more spyware free.

Go Here: http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/index.html 
scroll down to the bottom of the page and click to download KaaZaBeGone. Run it on your computer and it will remove Kaaza fast and easy.


----------



## shorty_92020 (Jan 20, 2004)

Oh my goodness let me start off by saying Thank you again
I am a computer dumb butt and I don't know what happen to my computer i just turned it on and bam I could not open any new windows I read the post and it works now thanks


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Shorty
Welcome to TSG!
Computer dumb butt???? I don't think so!!
You found your way here, followed the directions given and solved your own problem! Nothing dumb about that!

Take care and keep up the good work.

Dave


----------



## sangsara (Jun 7, 2005)

I had a similiar problem with rpcrt4.dll with microsoft frontpage98; editor and explorer couldn't be opened at the same time. I was fooling with that dll... when I should have been fooling with oleaut32.dll. Now I can update my website... Thank you and I won't forget you when the business gets up and running.


----------

